# curly maple logs



## davduckman2010 (Jun 14, 2015)

I check a couple of the logs we didn't get to with my saw . mills comeing back in a couple weeks to tackle. the hugh red oak and spalted white oaks and these logs of ambrosia maples looks promising

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 14, 2015)

some mighty fine looking maple as always
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 14, 2015)

That's some nice stuff, Duck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2015)

Promising indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome curl!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 14, 2015)

Pretty pretty!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still looking for my first curly maple. Big pile of hard maple at the salvage yard so as soon as it dries out I'm going to strip some bark and look for some curl. I want to make a curly maple gunstock in the future sometime. Gary

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow Dave...that's some perdy nifty looking curls ya got thr...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 15, 2015)

Beauties Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 15, 2015)

So nice! You sure find incredibly gorgeous wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 15, 2015)

You are one lucky Duck! Not only Ambrosia and spalted but curly to boot! That is some PURDY STUFF!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2015)

Geez that stuff is off the charts even for Duckwood. Super ultra pretty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

